# Acquired Two Neofinetia from Tom



## MattWoelfsen (Oct 23, 2015)

My friend Marco sent me a message and told me about Tom's retirement from Orchids. So I got in touch with Tom and asked about his Shutennou 朱天王 and Shirayuki.

These are my two newest acquisitions! 



Shirayuki by Matt Woelfsen, on Flickr




Shutennou 朱天王 by Matt Woelfsen, on Flickr


These plants are very healthy and lovely. Tom, how did you grow these plants?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like the same plant, Matt. Good looking, though.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmmm I am doing this on my iPad and it doesn't look good. So I tried to edit it and now the pictures are gone! Back to the drawing board! Thanks Dot anyway! LOl!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry about that, Matt! Try again.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 24, 2015)

MattWoelfsen said:


> These plants are very healthy and lovely. Tom, how did you grow these plants?



Thank you Matt. I appreciate the kind words.

@ culture, good air movement is essential and let the plant dry-out a bit between watering, medium light.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Oct 24, 2015)

I had a problem posting photos. i THINK I figured it out. Can you see my new plants from Tom? 

To Tom: did you give these plants 'winter rest'? Also, I noticed a lot of dried flower stalks, did these bloom regularly for you? And finally, from whom did you get these plants and how long did you have them?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes, I can see them, and they are definitely two different plants. But can you make them smaller? I can't see the whole photo on my laptop.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 25, 2015)

MattWoelfsen said:


> I had a problem posting photos. i THINK I figured it out. Can you see my new plants from Tom?
> 
> To Tom: did you give these plants 'winter rest'? Also, I noticed a lot of dried flower stalks, did these bloom regularly for you? And finally, from whom did you get these plants and how long did you have them?



I can see photos now also, Matt.
I keep them drier in winter(I give them some water every 2-3 weeks in winter). My plants bloom once a year normally..... In some lucky years, some of them might bloom twice.

Most of the plants are from a Japanese vendor. I bought them at shows. A couple of mine might have come from New World Orchids or Orchid Limited.

Some of them could have been in my collection for years now. I can't really remember exactly how long I have had them.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice plants!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 29, 2015)

Healthy plants! I've heard they grow and flower well in Thailand, so I guess the winter rest isn't absolutely necessary. They certainly get a rest here since they live outside 24/7.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words. This acquisition not only demonstrates Tom's ability to grow all different kinds of orchids beautifully, but these plants were a great bargain. I hope I can keep them growing as well as Tom.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 29, 2015)

> This acquisition not only demonstrates Tom's ability to grow all different kinds of orchids beautifully, but these plants were a great bargain. I hope I can keep them growing as well as Tom.


You should see the tigrinum I got from him alone. It's as good if not better than any I have ever seen. Same with every other species I got. From Constantia to paphs, he has it down. 

We will miss your pics Tom. I hope someone like myself can learn to replicate that same level of culture.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 30, 2015)

Great plants! You got a jump start there. 
The first one is the kind of neo on my wish list. Perhaps even more yellow patches on the leaves. 
Tiger leaf, right? 

My large neo (plain variety lol) had stalled for a long time since I moved it from moss to bark earlier this year. Only one flower spike too.
But now it's sending lots of roots down into the potting mix. 
Hopefully it's get going again next year.


----------

